
Photos taken with Google Project Glass - tbassetto
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/111626127367496192147/albums/5745849874061604161
======
pasbesoin
I find the performance/result in the picture of him reading the NYT to be
interesting. I'm curious to know the exposure parameters.

[https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/111626127367496192147/alb...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/111626127367496192147/albums/5745849874061604161/5745850104204108114)

